# Muskoka, On Nov 29/07



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Another foot in the forecast for tonigh ttymusic


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

I think its time for me to move to Ontario...Send that snow down my way would ya?

Ryan


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

Freddy130;441442 said:


> I think its time for me to move to Ontario...Send that snow down my way would ya?
> 
> Ryan


been pretty busy the last few days... and the next few look the same xysport


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice pictures Don glad someones making some money

Waiting for some of that stuff in SouthWestern, ON
Nice Rig you have there.

David
DP Property Maintenance
1997 Expedition 4 x 4 custom heavy duty suspension 
load levelers
Meyers 7.5 stl
SnowEx 325 JR Pro
2006 Kubota 7510 B HST


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Good stuff. I heard that area is getting pounded good. Apparently parry sound also got a good dumping today. They are calling for snow up here tonight. We will see.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Whatever is left send to Nova Scotia!



Freddy130;441442 said:


> I think its time for me to move to Ontario...Send that snow down my way would ya?
> 
> Ryan


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

DP Property;442695 said:


> Nice pictures Don glad someones making some money
> 
> Waiting for some of that stuff in SouthWestern, ON
> Nice Rig you have there.
> ...


Tks.. it finally finished snowing today.. we got just over 2 feet in total.. great start to the season


----------



## MuskokaDon (Nov 28, 2007)

bowtie_guy;442702 said:


> Good stuff. I heard that area is getting pounded good. Apparently parry sound also got a good dumping today. They are calling for snow up here tonight. We will see.


Do you have anything up there?


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Don 

It is starting to come down here some end of a storm front that came from Colorado - snow now rain later. Will have to wait and see.

Muskoka is such beautiful country ...I envy you. Do you have any Million dollar cottages on lake Muskoka you can spend your weekends in....ahemmm I mean maintain for your customers xysport

Glad your having such a great start were gonna get a good one soon I hope. I sub for the Board of Education contract so plenty of schools to keep us all busy and then with the 70 drives for the real-estate agency's there is a chance to make some good money this season.

David
DP Property Maintenance
Taking Pride in the Work Because You're Proud of Your Property


----------

